# Reasonable price for passier saddle



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Passiers are GREAT saddles! They run new in the $2,000-4,000 range. I don't think they make the Hannover anymore. I have not heard of it, except in seeing used saddles.

Most used Passiers go for anywhere from $600-2000,depending on model, color, and condition. If yours is black and common seat/tree size, then you should have no problem selling it for $850. Here's one for sale for $1,200: http://www.equinehits.com/passier.hannover.dressage~28861


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the response!*

Mine isn't quite the same as that one; it only has a pencil knee roll, and a molded flap, and it is brown. It is in as good, if not better, shape, though. I'd like to get as much as I can for it, because I'm depending on the money to get me a new saddle for my TB, so do you think I could ask as much as like $900 + reasonably? I also need to sell it as soon as I can. I tried to upload some pics, but they wouldn't come through.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

No, you won't get that much. Brown, plain flap, and pencil knee roll Dressage saddles are definitely not in style... Can you post a picture? I fit's a VSD (AP with a longer flap, halfway between AP and Dressage), you might be able to get a decent price for it, but if it's a true Dressage saddle, then you won't get much unfortunately.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Passier*

What do you mean by "a true dressage saddle?" So because it is a pencil knee roll, do you think I should ask LESS then $850? Here, I'll try to post a picture...let me know if it doesn't come through.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres your pic. :wink: it didnt come up when you posted.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's not the pencil knee roll, it's the shape of the flap. With the flap that rounded in front, it looks more like a VSD than a regular Dressage saddle. A VSD is an All Purpose saddle that has a Dressage tendency; it has slightly longer and straighter flap, but not as long or as straight as a Dressage saddle.

Does it have a small billet flap? To cover the girth buckles? If so, what does it say on each one?


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thanks alot for the pic posting, Gingerrrr!*

Thanks alot for the pic posting Gingerrr! Do you know what I did wrong? I will try to get up a picture of the buckle guard/billet flap...yes it does have one--I would have to look up what it says but I beleive it is something like Kohler. 

So it doesn't have a pencil knee roll, just a molded flap? I do have it listed as a Dressage/AP saddle. So do you still think after seeing it that $850 is a good price?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe it didnt work again :wink:


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Hmmm...lets see if I can do it this time : )*

Here's some more pics...


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Prestige Red Fox Jumping Saddle-about Prestige*

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to clean the saddle before I took the pics...I have two from the front veiw because the flaps are flexible...one shows the flaps at narrowest, the other at widest. The previous owner loved it on her Arabs, but it fit my very wide QH great, too!  

And Gingerrr; it wasn't working because I was "disabling BBC code!" :roll: Thanks for your help! :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Prestige Red Fox Jumping Saddle-about Prestige*



hrsrdr said:


> And Gingerrr; it wasn't working because I was "disabling BBC code!" :roll: Thanks for your help! :wink:


haha glad its working now!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you have another side picture, showing it from the side (not down at an angle) and proped up so it's level? Squat down a little, so the camera is level with the seat, not above it.

Pencil knee roll and plain/molded flaps are fine, just not sought after for Dressage saddles. If it's a VSD type All Purpose saddle, then you might get $850. 

If it's a true Dressage saddle, then I just don't know how well you'll be able to sell it at any price. I certainly wouldn't take LESS than $700 for it, but you have to find the right person who will want it :wink:.


----------

